# Is this clay, composite clay or concrete?



## BufordT (Oct 11, 2021)

Having tried to figure this out most of the day. Seemed it best to turn to any kindly expert.
'A friend of mine' has to get on this baby tomorrow and is seeking a 'damage free' trek.
Thank you!


----------

